# Feeding sheep pumpkins.



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

I scored about 60 free leftover pumpkins from hallowween, anyone see any problem feeding these to my 2 sheep. I have fed them several and they like them very much. I just want to make sure I don't over feed. Our agricultural extension says they are fine, just that they are mostly water. Also what about frosted garden plants, I have tomato vines, pumpkin vines, eggplant bushes, pepper bushes, and okra stalks.


----------



## sheeplady (Oct 31, 2003)

Just feed them in small quantities, as they can get bloat from too much all at once. One year I too got a windfall of pumpkins. I threw a tarp and some old mulch hay over them and fed them all the way up to New Years.
I would avoid the tomatoe leaves and vines. I think tomatoes are in the same family as Deadly Nightshade which is a toxic plant.May be peppers are also the same as tomatoes.


----------



## veme (Dec 2, 2005)

If you feed them too much they will grow tired of them  Pumpkins store well & we have fed our sheep on them well into March. They also love turnips and broccoli.


----------



## FreeRanger (Jul 20, 2005)

I donât know about vines but the pumpkins are good food. Some years I grow tons just to feed the sheep (I have more land than I have time to play with). One year I was able to secure two very full pickup truck loads from a farm stand after the season was over for FREE. He had them in a barn so they would not freeze before selling. After the road stand closed he needed them out of the barn before true winter set in.

Sheep like them fresh or even better after a few freeze/thaw cycles soften them up.

I grow turnips as well


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I don't think peppers are poisonous. They are the first thng the sheep target when they break into the garden. Small quantities as suggested, is what we feed.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a book titled _Poisonous Plants of the Midwest and Their Effect on Livestock _ (1972). The only vegetable garden plant listed was potato. There were just two commonly grown flowering plants such as Larkspur and Lobelia. Most are what we'd consider "wild" plants, shrubs or trees.

In the October 2007 issue of _The Shepherd _ magazine there was an interesting article on how animals learn what to eat. The gist of the article was getting animals to graze all plants within a paddock, mixing those that are tasty and good for them along with the less desirable or containing toxins. 

Almost all my garden gleanings and cleanings get tossed over the fence to my flock. Pumpkins and other rotting squash, tomato plants with green fruit, peppers, squash plants, green beans, peas, carrot tops, beet tops, broccoli stems, cabbage outer leaves. Also toss over most of what I prune from the perennial flowers. Just today they got hosta leaves, sedum leaves and stems, armeria and phlox. Have never noticed any get sick yet. What I do try to do is give them these unusual foods when they have a rumen full of hay so that any toxins are vastly diluted. It also helps that my garden is small while the flock is over 40 so the amount of the gleanings they ingest is small too.


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

Pumpkin SEEDS have an added benefit-- they act as a wormer on rabbits, so perhaps the same for sheep.
yes, tomatoes are a member of the nightshade family- never noticed my boys eating any of the nightshades, but they did love Poison Ivy!!!


----------



## kath2003 (Oct 3, 2003)

Could they also eat gourds?


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, they (my two lambs) have been getting between 1-2 pumpkins a day with no ill effects, (yet)


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

My sheep prefer cabbages in the garden...brussels sprouts to be precise. 

I sure wish I could score 60 pumpkins, though! Or even six...


----------



## Petsguy (Mar 16, 2005)

I was fortunate enough to receive about 7 truck loads a couple years ago. This year I have 3 truck loads already and will be getting a few more in a couple of weeks. I am getting pumpkins as well as squash. All my critters love them, the sheep, goats, horses, donkeys and the poultry as well. Can't beat free food.

Take care,
Jeff


----------

